# performance mods



## rico2 (Jan 6, 2006)

Hey, im looking to up the horsepower of my 300zx turbo 1988. im looking to try and get around 300whp to start with. what would be a good list of mods to start with? 

What i have so far:

JWT cams 
3in side exit true duel exhaust (no muffler or cat)
custom air intake
HKS blow off valve

I also want to raise the boost what is a safe level a stock engine can handle?
it has 91,231 miles on it. :hal:


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

I ran 16 psi on an engine with an indicated 167,000 miles on it, into the high 13s with an open diff and crappy tires. If you want to safely run that much boost, you need to invest in an intercooler, a Z32/R32-R33 fuel pump, and some bigger injectors and an injector controller or an ECU. Yours being a 1988, you'll also need a bigger turbo. Yours came with a T25 stock, the pre-88s came with the bigger T3. 

You don't even really need the cams yet, and they are kind of expensive.


----------



## nissandrew (Aug 23, 2005)

Zen31ZR said:


> You don't even really need the cams yet, and they are kind of expensive.


^agreed. Cams are great, but I'd put them towards the bottom of your mods list.


----------



## rico2 (Jan 6, 2006)

nissandrew said:


> ^agreed. Cams are great, but I'd put them towards the bottom of your mods list.


well i already have the cams things cost $600


----------



## nissandrew (Aug 23, 2005)

rico2 said:


> well i already have the cams things cost $600


ummm....okay...


----------



## nissandrew (Aug 23, 2005)

Well then, I would look at an intercooler and better fuel stuff, (injectors, pump, etc.)


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

Why do you think you need a dual exhaust? You do realize there is only one turbo, right?


----------



## rico2 (Jan 6, 2006)

yeah i just like the race car look it sounds good to


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

nvm wrong thread


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

rico2 said:


> yeah i just like the race car look it sounds good to


Rico is short for RICER, isn't it?


----------



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

thats a waste of extra money that does nothing performance wise. why dont yoyu buy some neon lights, a carbon fiber hood and a bunch of "racing stickers" and completely molest your poor Z. its not some crappy honda dude, its a legend.


----------



## rico2 (Jan 6, 2006)

okay im not a ricer, i know its a legend (thats one of the reasons i bought it) neon lights suck and carbon fiber is ok if you do it right.. stickers give away the sleeper... im no stick yanker!! just because i have duels doesnt mean im a ricer. its the look i like.. its not like i have big chrome tips or somthing.. i just want a little help to achive my goal please.. not ricer comments.. also hondas suck thats whay i didnt buy one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :loser:


----------



## Denass121 (Sep 16, 2005)

You tellum Rico!!! I want duals on mine too. I like the look and sound as well. Everything else i wanna make mint again.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

Most people have this idea that anything that is for show and not go is deemed "rice".


rico2 said:


> i just like the race car look





hondakillerZX said:


> thats a waste of extra money that does nothing performance wise.


You are taking a single exhaust and splitting it. It does nothing for performance. How do you know what it sounds like? The sound is mostly determined by the muffler used.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

True dual exhaust would look silly on a Z31 anyway. There's the cutout on one side in the back, and if you go out through the side in front of the rear wheel you're seriously cutting down on your ground clearance. Simple speed bumps would kill your pipes. You'd have to use a super wide low profile exit pipe and that would just look super tacky. 

A single 3" turbo-back pipe is quite fine for that 3.0 engine. I'd do a twin tip muffler, though, looks much nicer than a single 3" outlet.


----------



## rico2 (Jan 6, 2006)

well first off it sounds loud, and next yes i have no ground clearance. so what.. as for the look it looks good to me, i like it get over it!!! i modified my bumper so that its straight across (no exhaust hole).. ask ?'s b4 you comment! im not here to trade insults.. i dont talk about your car or you.. i dont even know you.. get off my back!! and help me get more power!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

You want more power? Read this:
http://www.redz31.com/turbofaq/turbo.faq.htm

A dual exhaust will NOT give you more power. And if it sounds loud, that's because of the muffler you choose. But how can you tell if it sounds loud? Have you heard a Z31 with dual exhaust?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Why do you want to come in here and ask for advice on mods if you've already made up your mind what they are going to be. Doesn't make much sense to me. Here you have a ton of people with way more experience with the Z31 than you, and yet you are telling us all to screw off. So be it then. Go find another forum, then. Thanks.


----------



## rico2 (Jan 6, 2006)

Zen31ZR said:


> Why do you want to come in here and ask for advice on mods if you've already made up your mind what they are going to be. Doesn't make much sense to me. Here you have a ton of people with way more experience with the Z31 than you, and yet you are telling us all to screw off. So be it then. Go find another forum, then. Thanks.


i havent made up my mind i just wanted some help all im telling you is how i want my exhaust thats all.. then everyone got on my back..


----------



## rico2 (Jan 6, 2006)

AZ-ZBum said:


> You want more power? Read this:
> http://www.redz31.com/turbofaq/turbo.faq.htm
> 
> A dual exhaust will NOT give you more power. And if it sounds loud, that's because of the muffler you choose. But how can you tell if it sounds loud? Have you heard a Z31 with dual exhaust?


thanks for the site.. thats what i was looking for. :thumbup:


----------

